# New Blog and Photoblog



## chrisfenison (Jul 28, 2004)

Just finished up my photoblog and blog. Let me know what you think:

Blog
Photoblog

Thanks.


----------



## chrisfenison (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh, and I should note that the site is valid XHTML and CSS, both of which I hand coded.


----------



## htkchen (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Chris,

It's always nice to see a site that's valid . I'm a newbie to this forum, as well as with amateur photography. I also just started my site a month ago. I like your navigation bar and the style of your template. It's very clean and easy to follow. I'll check out what you're writing on and maybe we can keep in touch through our weblogs.

Henry


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice site yo, What are you using for the Content Management?


----------



## chrisfenison (Jul 29, 2004)

htkchen said:
			
		

> Hey Chris,
> 
> It's always nice to see a site that's valid . I'm a newbie to this forum, as well as with amateur photography. I also just started my site a month ago. I like your navigation bar and the style of your template. It's very clean and easy to follow. I'll check out what you're writing on and maybe we can keep in touch through our weblogs.
> 
> Henry



Thanks for the visit. I took a look at your site too. Nice clean and simple. I like!


----------



## chrisfenison (Jul 29, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Nice site yo, What are you using for the Content Management?



Thanks. I'm using Textpattern, which is still in beta, but pretty useful. There's tons of plugins to extend its functionality.


----------



## htkchen (Jul 29, 2004)

> Thanks. I'm using Textpattern, which is still in beta, but pretty useful. There's tons of plugins to extend its functionality.



Hey Chris, same here with TXP. I started using it about a month ago for my weblog. But since it's still in its beta state, it didn't have most of the archive like features that MT does so I'm using MT for my photoblog. But I def like TXP more than MT, it's simple and straightforward!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice site, its good to see more blogs round


----------



## htkchen (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Kara,

Thank you for the kind words. I like your Blogger site as well. And you're no wannabe photographer. You ARE a photographer . Keep on blogging  and photo shooting!


----------

